# Glycine Airman No. 1 availability?



## Cosmodromedary

Hi all,

I'm wondering if anyone has come across any info on the availability / status of Glycine Airman No. 1 (36mm traditional size).
I've been wanting to add one of these to my collection, but the usual Glycine vendors (Jomashop and Watchgooroo on eBay) have had nil stock for a while, and they are no longer listed on Glycine's website.
Did I miss the boat?

Thanks and regards!


----------



## adg31

I think that unfortunately you did; although they do still come up on eBay from time to time. 
Fortunately I picked up a Purist last year when they were selling off the final stocks. It's my first Glycine and I think it's a keeper 
Good luck with finding one they are great watches for the money and an almost perfect recreation of the originals.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## burdy

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Gl...402824?hash=item4d7232a288:g:t3oAAOSwHhRa27Jo

Your welcome.


----------



## Cosmodromedary

Thanks gents!
That vintage piece looks to be in fantastic condition, but is more than double what the reissues have been going for, before additional import charges, and additional service costs. I'm going to wait for a reasonable price on a white dial purist No.1 reissue. It just makes more sense for me, as something that will be viable as an everyday wear.


----------



## mngdew

Cosmodromedary said:


> Thanks gents!
> That vintage piece looks to be in fantastic condition, but is more than double what the reissues have been going for, before additional import charges, and additional service costs. I'm going to wait for a reasonable price on a white dial purist No.1 reissue. It just makes more sense for me, as something that will be viable as an everyday wear.


You will never find a No. 1 under $1k.


----------



## chenpofu

mngdew said:


> You will never find a No. 1 under $1k.


There was one sold in an ebay auction recently for about $800 I recall. I have not seen any of them come up for sale on ebay or forums since.

1 k seems a bit high but unless they start making them again I agree it will be unlikely to see the No. 1 going for a lot less than that.


----------



## mngdew

chenpofu said:


> There was one sold in an ebay auction recently for about $800 I recall. I have not seen any of them come up for sale on ebay or forums since.
> 
> 1 k seems a bit high but unless they start making them again I agree it will be unlikely to see the No. 1 going for a lot less than that.


When I said $1k, I meant brand new. The most recent one I saw brand new was about $1300. If you can find one.


----------



## chenpofu

mngdew said:


> When I said $1k, I meant brand new. The most recent one I saw brand new was about $1300. If you can find one.


I saw those two ebay listings, but they were gone pretty quick, I wonder if they actually got sold at that price.


----------



## adg31

This is all making me feel much better about the price I paid for mine last year 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mngdew

chenpofu said:


> I saw those two ebay listings, but they were gone pretty quick, I wonder if they actually got sold at that price.


Yes, they did. There were no "make offer" buttons. It actually took about a month to be sold.
I picked up one of two Airman 18s. Airman No. 1 is too small for my taste.


----------



## mngdew

adg31 said:


> This is all making me feel much better about the price I paid for mine last year
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I noticed several collectible Airman models such as No. 1, Base 22, 17 and 18 were available at good prices in 2017.


----------



## Cosmodromedary

I snapped one up on eBay, lightly used, just under 1000. Inbound!!!
Thanks everyone!


----------



## chenpofu

Cosmodromedary said:


> I snapped one up on eBay, lightly used, just under 1000. Inbound!!!
> Thanks everyone!


Congrats! Hope you enjoy the watch as much as I do.


----------



## Blancpain-3H-Bund

Also looking for one No1 black dial.
Dont mind paying 1K++ if in vg condition.
Still looking...


----------



## chenpofu

Blancpain-3H-Bund said:


> Also looking for one No1 black dial.
> Dont mind paying 1K++ if in vg condition.
> Still looking...


One of the guys from Worn & Wound is selling one, see his instagram (ryvini).


----------



## saalto

chenpofu said:


> One of the guys from Worn & Wound is selling one, see his instagram (ryvini).


It already sold, I was hoping to buy that one too. Slim pickings for the No. 1 around the web these days... Wish I hadn't second guessed myself when they were more common.


----------



## LesPaulPeace

saalto said:


> It already sold, I was hoping to buy that one too. Slim pickings for the No. 1 around the web these days... Wish I hadn't second guessed myself when they were more common.


In the discussion section of the latest Massdrop Base 22 old-logo reissue, the official Glycine account was asked if they'd produce the "36mm Airman" again, to which they replied, "all we can say at the moment is keep an eye out in the near future".

I just received the 1953 1000 LE and it rocks, but I'd have gladly held out for a No. 1 if I'd known that they'd re-release it. If this means what I think it does, I might have to double dip!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## roseskunk

LesPaulPeace said:


> In the discussion section of the latest Massdrop Base 22 old-logo reissue, the official Glycine account was asked if they'd produce the "36mm Airman" again, to which they replied, "all we can say at the moment is keep an eye out in the near future".
> 
> I just received the 1953 1000 LE and it rocks, but I'd have gladly held out for a No. 1 if I'd known that they'd re-release it. If this means what I think it does, I might have to double dip!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I saw that too, been wanting a Dc-4, but they're too big for me as I prefer a more vintage-sized watch for a vintage-inspired watch. Hopefully, they'll come out with a 39mm DC-4 or a 36mm #1.


----------



## Jimbo85281

Massdrop just released the Airman 18. It's 39mm and in my opinion much better than the no. 1 because it has a Sapphire crystal.


----------



## rehault69

I'm considering to sell mine white dial in LNIB condition.
No card, unfortunately. How much could it be evaluated?


----------



## roseskunk

Massdrop just released an Airman No. 1. It's a re-issue, acrylic crystal, 39mm. Only 1ATM, like the original.


----------



## hansterr

They're actually offering 2 models 36mm and 40mm. The dial on the white is different, here's the thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/glycine-airman-no-1-36mm-40mm-massdrop-4755425.html


----------



## Pjerome

Read the post under yours. Mass Drop is selling #1's NOW


----------

